# Fresh Green Beans



## Chef Munky (Jul 11, 2009)

Just picked close to 1lb of green beans,Bush type.
How do you prepare it..? I'm really serious.My idea of green beans come from a can.
We've only bought fresh for my Guinea Pig.Now she has her own plants.

Thank you
Munky.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 11, 2009)

Lightly steamed with butter 
or
blanched, lightly cooked (retains the fresh green color), with julienned onion and red pepper, sauteed together

some people like their green beans with lots of crunch, while others like theirs cooked to a much softer texture. I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 11, 2009)

I prefer them to be somewhat soft...not mushy. Our basic go to method is simmering in salted water with garlic/onion till done. Sometimes new potatoes are added. Sometimes a smoked seasoning meat is added along with onion...Other times tomato is added...At other times cooked to almost done...then sauteed in Olive oil and garlic...A very versatile vegetable.

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2009)

After rinsing, topping, & tailing the beans, I plunge them into a pot of boiling water for approx. 4-5 minutes tops.  I then drain & toss lightly with butter, salt, freshly ground black pepper, & approx. a tablespoon of dried (or chopped fresh) Marjoram.

I'll also sometimes cook them as above, but instead of the butter & Marjoram, I'll simply add a can of stewed tomatoes & maybe a little Oregono or Basil (fresh or dried), & simmer to evaporate a little of the liquid.  Makes a great accompaniment to an Italian-style meatloaf.

They're also good roasted on a baking sheet in the oven with a little extra-virgin olive oil, salt, & freshly ground black pepper (400 degrees until tender to your personal preference).

And of course - stirfried in a wok Szechuan-style is always nice.  There are quite a few recipes for that on the web.


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jul 11, 2009)

I like to steam them until they are almost done and then toss with some sour cream and garlic is a pan for a couple of minutes.


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 11, 2009)

I like them both soft and crispy(er), but my favorite way is w/ham, bacon and new potatoes.  It's a veggie BUT it's a meal!!!  I haven't done it in a long time but boy, is it good!!


----------



## merstar (Jul 11, 2009)

I usually steam them, although they're also good roasted. 
Here's a great recipe for a green bean salad. I omit the sugar, use creamy Dijon instead of grainy, less salt, a little less oil, halve the beans instead of cutting them into 1-inch pieces, and steam instead of boil. 

CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 11, 2009)

It all sound really good.Wish it was dinner time already.
I'll simmer them with onions,garlic and salt. Cooked but not mushy
Season after ward's with butter,pepper,maybe some seasoning salt.

The next batch of greens gets tossed in a huge pot for stew.

Thanks all..I appreciate all the suggestions. 

Munky.


----------



## Marko (Jul 12, 2009)

Traditional French - Almondine:

Blanch washed and picked beans in salted boiling water and quickly saute in beurre noisette (browned butter) minced shallots and toasted almond slices.  I like to finish them off with a squeeze of fresh lemon juice and sea salt.  Traditional but excellent.

I also like to toss cooked beans in a bit of butter, lemon juice and fresh dill.  Again, add sea salt.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 12, 2009)

Traditional Southern - crap cooked out of them   (LOL Marko - couldn't help it!)

Cooked in water, ham hock, onions.  Cooked until less than crunchy and served with a cast iron skillet of cornbread....that's called dinner here!


----------



## JMediger (Jul 12, 2009)

We steam ours till they are done but still crisp then toss with a little salt and butter and a splash of rice wine vinegar.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 12, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Just picked close to 1lb of green beans,Bush type.
> How do you prepare it..? I'm really serious.My idea of green beans come from a can.
> We've only bought fresh for my Guinea Pig.Now she has her own plants.
> 
> ...



Pressure cooker with Ham and Potatoes and litttle onion... OR.. place in a pot and slow cook for a couple of hours covered.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love the color to be bright so I blanch in boiling salted water about 3-4 min and then shock in iced water until cool. THen I dry on paper towels. When ready to eat I love them sauteed in olive oil and garlic or bacon fat and dry white wine or used cold in a salad. I think green beans and wax beans (their yellow cousin) are my fave veg and always have been from early childhood.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 13, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> I love the color to be bright so I blanch in boiling salted water about 3-4 min and then shock in iced water until cool. THen I dry on paper towels. When ready to eat I love them sauteed in olive oil and garlic or bacon fat and dry white wine or used cold in a salad. I think green beans and wax beans (their yellow cousin) are my fave veg and always have been from early childhood.



Personally.. I could care less about the color.. I want that old time full flavor of green beans that have cooked for hours with a good piece of ham.  Just goes to show.. everyone has their own tastes..


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 13, 2009)

What we had the other night was fantastic.
If I had found yellow green beans they would have been grown in the garden as well.I love those! 

Keep the ideas coming.Their all good! 

Thank you.
Munky.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Traditional Southern - crap cooked out of them  (LOL Marko - couldn't help it!)
> 
> Cooked in water, ham hock, onions. Cooked until less than crunchy and served with a cast iron skillet of cornbread....that's called dinner here!


 
this is how i remember them from my childhood in the south. these days i cook in microwave.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2009)

Cooked tender crisp, then drain and add butter saute some crushed garlic,salt,pepper and beans when done or warmed through add crumbled crisp bacon or  crisp prosciutto, toss and enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Scotch (Jul 14, 2009)

I cut off the stem end but leave the little curly end intact, then cut the beans into 1½-inch lengths, steam them until just tender (5 to 10 minutes -- taste one to be sure), and serve with butter, salt, and a little freshly ground black pepper. 

Good fresh green beans, like most good fresh veggies, don't really need anything more.


----------



## Italian guy (Jul 14, 2009)

_Italian way - _
_cook fresh green beans in a pot of salted water, until cooked but crunchy, then saute in a saucepan with Extra virgin olive oil for few minutes, add fresh ground nutmeg, taste with herb of Provence salt , drizzle with good quality of Balsamic vinegar and serve immediately_

_Vito's Ciao_


----------



## velochic (Jul 15, 2009)

We love to eat ours sauteed with onions and garlic.  Heat a tad bit of olive oil in a skillet, saute beans for a few minutes.  Add onions and saute until onions are caramelized.  Add garlic and cook a bit making sure you don't burn the garlic.  Of course add salt and pepper at the beginning.


----------



## luvs (Jul 15, 2009)

i like mine blanched till bright in color yet tender enough, drained, then tossed with wht. pepper, kosher salt, & whole butter. just somple 'ol veggies for me! unless it's poatoes.
you could try buerre noisette- get a little pan as warm as you can, toss in little chunks of butter, let it cook till it looks like & smells like hazelnut, then quickly remove while there's still a some of the butter chunks left, swirl & pour over your veggies. it is so delicious if you get it right, i cannot explain, especially with broccoli!


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> I like them both soft and crispy(er), but my favorite way is w/ham, bacon and new potatoes.  It's a veggie BUT it's a meal!!!  I haven't done it in a long time but boy, is it good!!



I love them best cooked until tender, with ham or bacon and new potatoes. I have a friend who adds butter as well...that depends on the state of your arteries. Fix a pan of cornbread to soak up the "pot liquor" as my granny used to call the cooking liquid.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 15, 2009)

I sauteed them last night in bacon fat and onions, added a splash of balsamic vinegar and crumbled the bacon strips over the beans when done.


----------

